# Ford Fiesta when to replace timing belt



## Green (6 Sep 2010)

I have a Ford Fiesta with 103,000 miles on the clock, is that now the right time to get timing belt changed and how much should I expect to pay? thanks


----------



## Caveat (6 Sep 2010)

Are you sure it even has a belt? Many Fiestas have chains.

Year? Specific model/engine?

This might help:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=63298&highlight=chain


----------



## Green (6 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> Year? Specific model/engine?


 
1997 (Mark 4) Ford Fiesta Ghia 1242cc


----------



## Caveat (6 Sep 2010)

Pretty sure that's a chain not a belt, therefore no replacement necessary - hopefully ever - but chains can develop problems too. 

Any odd rattles or anything?


----------



## mondeoman (6 Sep 2010)

YOBR said:


> 1997 (Mark 4) Ford Fiesta Ghia 1242cc


 

1.25 has a belt & is replaced every 10 years or 100'000 miles


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2010)

Oops. Ok.

So, replacement required by the sounds of it YOBR.


----------

